# Jaguar S type R, heavy swirl removal and glare



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This ended up being one of those jobs, friend of an old customer, took in on good faith. I knew it was going to be in bad nick so thought i would try out a camera i had borrowed, and that messed me about to begin with lol. So we start with the car in and ready, looking pretty sorry for itself

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And an example of the swirls i was talking about

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So after a mess about i dialled in some combos and started with the tricky bits, allowing me then to just flow down the rest

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then onto the top panels, starting with the boot

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After 2 hits with wool and m100

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Again after 2 hits with wool

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This was one of many things found along the way. The rear, off side door had a very definite line down it, where swirling was much worse. You will see later on why i came to my conclusions on this

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Corrected too

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Down the front now

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Front bumper and grille surround

DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rear bumper

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Exhausts shined, although they are kind of a brushed finish, they looked much better afterwards regardless

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss plastics, both surrounds and centres required heavy correction and finishing just to get something like

DSC_0111 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0115 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So finishing begins

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And you see another part to the puzzle

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Lol, tight finish, but yes, doors are different colours on the near side. Couple that with handles being the same as the rear door, all the way around the car, i think it had work done at one time, but they sprayed it wrong so purposefully "buffed" the swirls into the whole car to bury them. Thankfully, in normal light this wasn't really noticeable

DSC_0086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0101 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss achieved, it was time to damask it all, clean it down, and add the LSP. In this case Glare pro polish. Uber easy to use, very glossy, and crucially slick and repels dust very well. Tyres dressed and glass cleaned at 2am, my work was done ready for pick up a few hours later

DSC_0125 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0088 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0099 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0102 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As always a long one, but i try to get as much visual info as possible. The owner was absolutely over the moon with the finish as he loves the car. Smiles all round


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great work there.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

What a turnaround! I don't think I've ever seen a car sooo swirly ever. I think your right, someone has done that deliberately, you don't get those kind of marks from normal washing unless you were using a scouring pad.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great result from all your hard work.

Thx. John Tht.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Amazing result considering what it was like to start with. What did the owner say about the two-tone paint job?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Great job. Looks like a jag should now. I remember round those front lights been really fiddly when I did mine. Did you use mini pads and polish machine or make do? Glad I wond my str as it was a car and a half but I can't say I miss it though. Something about the looks though, classy and understated all in one.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Lovely transformation! Thanks for sharing


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Stunning work done...bravo :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Great work as usual mate.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

looks amazing a great finished job as usual matt


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great results, never seen so many swirls in my life.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Fantastic work again, the Alvis looks like may be a big job


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thats got to be the worst swirls I've seen, was it washed daily in a car wash with those big brushes.
Great result from your hard work.
Hope you have advised him on wash techniques


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work Matt, the Jag feels loved again, somebody had really given the Jag a good seeing too with a pot scourer, that somebody needs a good going over with a baseball bat. :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on some battered paint work


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice work, what did he use to wash it previously a scourer? I have to say i love the heavily contaminated or damaged paint jobs as they are the most satisfying to recover.

I but the customers face was a picture when he collected that.. a new car for the price of a detail.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

back from the dead I'd say.

Amazing how different the painted panel looks under lights but is much less noticeable in the outside pics.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

woozers get in there thats a top turn around, could i ask what wool pad you used on that beast.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow that car probably didn't look that good when it was brand new


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic work, really impressive results. Is that a custom LED light board? I don't suppose you have a photo you'd like yo share do you?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

You the man!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

transtek said:


> Amazing result considering what it was like to start with. What did the owner say about the two-tone paint job?


He wasn't overly bothered, he knew it had had a repair, but couldn't see it unless i lit it up and pointed it out, so it didn't phase him. Its my duty really to let them know, but don't try to be overly negative. Its just one of those things



Guitarjon said:


> Great job. Looks like a jag should now. I remember round those front lights been really fiddly when I did mine. Did you use mini pads and polish machine or make do? Glad I wond my str as it was a car and a half but I can't say I miss it though. Something about the looks though, classy and understated all in one.


Yes i used my rotex and special wool pads i imported. They help a lot



SteveEdwards said:


> Nice work, what did he use to wash it previously a scourer? I have to say i love the heavily contaminated or damaged paint jobs as they are the most satisfying to recover.
> 
> I but the customers face was a picture when he collected that.. a new car for the price of a detail.


His initial words were "colourful", in a positive way lol



justina3 said:


> woozers get in there thats a top turn around, could i ask what wool pad you used on that beast.


90% was with a purple foamed wool from lake country. They are really very good and last forever



Kev.O said:


> Fantastic work, really impressive results. Is that a custom LED light board? I don't suppose you have a photo you'd like yo share do you?


The mobile one looks like this:

P1050765 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

It was one of many made to test distance and spacing etc, for the surgery. Ceiling is about to be done this coming fortnight, then the other walls

WP_20151121_13_29_27_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

You mean to tell me you still haven't bought the Z creeper


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top job mate as always. That's got to be the best that Jag has ever looked


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simz said:


> You mean to tell me you still haven't bought the Z creeper


ha ha, I'm saying nothing


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Hats off to you for another great job, shows what can be done even with such bad swirling. Impressive stuff.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

That looks super slick, did you find the Glare made much difference to the end result and did you apply it by hand or machine? I'm intending on trying the range out in the next month or so.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Certainly a valid improvement Mat. Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning turnaround:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

fozzy said:


> That looks super slick, did you find the Glare made much difference to the end result and did you apply it by hand or machine? I'm intending on trying the range out in the next month or so.


yes, it has a great look to it, but the advantage is how clean the car stays after application
It was applied by machine. I find this yields best results


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

stangalang said:


> yes, it has a great look to it, but the advantage is how clean the car stays after application
> It was applied by machine. I find this yields best results


Thanks Matt thats just what I needed to hear


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Superb buddy. Amazing what the wool pads can achieve. Looks a different car.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely work Matt, or always amazes me how much of a turnaround can be achieved on a car that's not been looked after. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive improvement Matt, stunning finish. Looks like a different car!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Glossy :thumb::buffer:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

fantastic turnaround! looks great now!


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Great write up, can i ask what light stand your using, the one with multiple lights?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

asiangunner said:


> Great write up, can i ask what light stand your using, the one with multiple lights?


The light board? Its home made, nothing but ingenuity and perseverance lol.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Great work Matt. Always good to see these kinds of results from real users.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

stangalang said:


> The light board? Its home made, nothing but ingenuity and perseverance lol.


Any pointers if I wanted to do similar mate? I'm well impressed.

At the mo I've just got a self made sun gun like the one on the guides section.


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow..........

Amazing work as per normal....

I get the feeling that your never going to speak to me again!...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I bet you slept well after that !


----------



## chrismoose91 (May 28, 2015)

Always liked these! Top job sir!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thats another great save bro

Omg you are so skinny, I can't even think my fat **** sitting there lol

P1050765 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Lovely job, the pictures of the garage door reflections show you're getting to grips with the camera too.


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

That my friend is one hell of a turn around! i tip my hat in acknowledgement.


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

cracking job really like the jags


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome work as per usual Matthew.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Awesome work as per usual Matthew.


ha ha amazing post lol


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great work,stunning turnaround


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, great turnaround Matt, and beautiful finish, superb work:thumb:

Kev


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Holy hell. Never seen swirls that bad. Amazing job you done at reviving the jaguar. Truly stunning.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Phenomenal job as always Matt, that was in a right state before!


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks superb Matt, great turnaround. 

Intentionally damaging the paint to hide a poor respray eh? Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great turnaround Matt - dedication to the cause :thumb:

Tempted to finally pick up some of the Glare polish as they are opening up in Arnold, Nottm I think ???


----------

